
Why nootropics are not good for concentration and how you can do better - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/why-nootropics-are-not-good-for-concentration-and-how-you-can-do-better-627b18c720bf
======
greggarious
The best "nootropic" is 8 hours of sleep :)

------
masonic
The article doesn't even answer the question; it just lists obvious
alternatives.

